# Saudis eye Littoral Combat Ship purchase from Lockheed



## CougarKing (16 Sep 2015)

A future LCS export customer? Perhaps it seems the Saudis may want something to counter the substantial "brown-water"/coastal forces the Iranians can field in the Persian Gulf?

Defense News



> *Saudis Said To Zero In on Lockheed LCS*
> By Christopher P. Cavas 11:20 a.m. EDT September 15, 2015
> 
> LONDON — The long-awaited deal to choose the frigates for Saudi Arabia’s Eastern Fleet modernization program could be closed before the end of the year, a knowledgeable source said, and the choice of ship will come as little surprise — a variant of Lockheed Martin’s littoral combat ship (LCS).
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (10 Jan 2016)

An update on the Saudi interest in the LCS:

Defense News



> *Saudi Arabia Reportedly Balks at US Frigate Offer*
> By Christopher P. Cavas 9:54 p.m. EST January 10, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jan 2016)

when you can't sell the Saudi's a shiny new toy, there must be something wrong with it. Likely they asked "So other than drive around fast what can it do?"


----------



## FSTO (11 Jan 2016)

It's not called the Little Crappy Ship for nothing.


----------

